# billystix has the ultimate catfish rod"i think"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

:brew: *hi cat fish guys*
* i have been reading and talking to cat guys for a while now to see what the problem is in getting the ulimate cat rod, well i am currently building my very first attemp at the line of rods that i will be building.*
* the name of course will be the "katstix" it of course will be a spiral and will come in several lengths.*
* what i would like to do at this time is to try to talk with some of you cat guys to get a little feed back on what you think about the "katstix"spiral rod, there will be several things that i believe will be of value to the big kat fisher.*
* i will also be on the lookout for some one to possibley to work with me to help me promote the" kat stix" i just want to get some opinions at this time, so if you are so inclinedf to chat a bit and take a look at what i believe to be the big" katstix" rod that might be worth having in hand when ole whiskers comes nossssinn around. then get in touch with me at www.billystix.com or email me at [email protected]*
* lookin forward to talking with you guys.*
* later*
* stix 352-377-5894*


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to see what you've got in mind... pictures tell me a lot....

I've come to like a one piece rod with a lot of backbone in the reel seat and a fairly quick tip. Having never used one of your spiral rods, but liking what I have seen in them on your web page, I would be intrigued to see exactly what you're talking about as far as a blank... Most of my rods are one-piece 6'6" to 7' as described above... nothing fancy like you turn out, but I might consider a change.....


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I believe a one piece for anything under 7 ft and POSSIBLE two piece up to 8 1/2 ft. I like a rod with some backbone, but not TOO limber of a tip. Mainly not too heavy, as I do a lot of casting under the right conditions.


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

1: E-glass
2: 7 ft one piece
3: Cork front and back
4: At least 8 Fugi line guides, 10 even better
5: White blank
6: Rated for 2 lb lure weight
7: Rated for 50 to 80 lb line weight
8: Heavy, fast tip
9: Metal reel seat, not plastic or graphite
10: And most of all, correctly splined


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

yeah... what Kutter said... 'cept I don't care what color it is


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I think you have to condsider the fishermans situation --- The two basics as we spoke of --- When you come to guys fishing for "HAWGS" is drift fisherman and anchored fishermen ... I prefer the drift style , however in the winter - I do the anchored styled ... The rod that Kutter was talking about - Is definately an anchored style (IMHO) - I like the drift style to be a bit ligter , because I am holding it quite a bit and sensitivity of the bite is so important .... I would even go as far as to say - E-Glass is not a must , although it is certainly a good selection ... 
15 - 40#
Good Backbone with a sensitive tip
Long Cork Bottom 
Hook keeper
7' - 7'6 
Lots of guides
Trigger reel seat with an exposed blank on the trigger 
Something that I can feel the bite on and still set the hook like I am trying to prove a point ... 

Billy - When I get mine , Any fish I catch on it -- I will take a picture with them and the rod before I release'em .... You can have the pictures --- Only two things ... Not sure how long it will take me to get another Hawg -- Could be Days - Could be years --- and I am not the Prettiest guy in the world - So you might want to put a disclaimer on the pics .. hehe


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Can I be in an ad,billy?6'6'',285lbs.of big,beautiful catman,a Hawg,and dat Molly girl....how could one resist buyin' a Katstix?!?:slimer:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If I was in an ad with Molly, I might as well pack up and move 

I like Catfish's specs for a catfish rod too... forgot about the trigger grip and all. My needs aren't that complicated when it comes to fishing gear..


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I think dat if de price is right, I might hafta have one a dem fancy hawg sticks. I know a few channel cats come next spring gonna need a new hole jerked in der upper lip.

Definetely need a trigger grip wid a metal reel seat. Something you can bump a 1 ounce sinker across bottom and still feel the bottom.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I'm a hardcore abuser...er,user...of spinning rods.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*you kat guys got me goinnnn*

*well i can say this, if i should ever be able to build the ultimite kat rod then i will have done a major thanggg, i could then go on to build space ships and the likes or even better something that would please my honey?*
* so far i can see that the "katstix "is going to haft to carry at least 6 different reel seats 8 different fore grips and at least 12 different rod blanks, now i mean on one complete rod.*
* thinking i might remove the ulimite part and replace it with" your way"*
*but in any case if you would like to have a "katstix"built then please contact me and we can give it a shot, please continue to give me feed back on what you guys like as so far i have learned a lot about this cat fishing thangggg, it must be a red neck type thangggg lol.*
*later*
* guys

*


----------

